# Recommend me a grinder for V60 for around £100



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Could anyone recommend a grinder suitable for V60 for around £100?

This is for a friend of mine who currently buys pre-ground coffee and wants to grind on demand.

She is looking for an electric grinder.

Thank you.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

There was a Wilfa for sale here, £90 from a respected member and only used once - that is the best option for the money (IMHO)

ETA: It is here


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Also a baratza encore or similar would do the job. Check the for sale section.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> There was a Wilfa for sale here, £90 from a respected member and only used once - that is the best option for the money (IMHO)
> 
> ETA: It is here


Thanks. I'll mention it to her, unsure if she wants to go 2nd hand. The same grinder can be bought for £105, delivered with a bag Coffee.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Thanks. I'll mention it to her, unsure if she wants to go 2nd hand. The same grinder can be bought for £105, delivered with a bag Coffee.


Is it a bag of coffee you'll actually drink? I've heard good things about the Wilfa and its within your budget!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Is it a bag of coffee you'll actually drink? I've heard good things about the Wilfa and its within your budget!


TBH, I could not care less about the bag of coffee - it's just a nice gesture to season the grinder IMO. Moreover, it's not for me


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@MediumRoastSteam

You may want to look at the grinder in the for sale thread again as the £90 also included a bag of coffee which knowing Lee @cambosheff) will not be a duffer plus already part seasoned with a rake of warranty remaining. Am not affiliated to Lee in any way other than aware he looks after his kit (have bought a few things from him) and thoroughly nice to deal with, packaging of items always really good too









Hope of help

John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

johnealey said:


> @MediumRoastSteam
> 
> You may want to look at the grinder in the for sale thread again as the £90 also included a bag of coffee which knowing Lee @cambosheff) will not be a duffer plus already part seasoned with a rake of warranty remaining. Am not affiliated to Lee in any way other than aware he looks after his kit (have bought a few things from him) and thoroughly nice to deal with, packaging of items always really good too
> 
> ...


Thanks John. Unfortunately it is not for me, it is for a friend, otherwise I would have taken off his hands already :/)

I'll mention to her though, but ultimately it is up to her.


----------

